

Google App Engine SDK version 1.7.1 released. - harrywye
https://developers.google.com/appengine/downloads?1.7.1

======
harrywye
The download page has not been updated. Just use version 1.7.1 in place of
1.7.0. E.g., Use [http://googleappengine.googlecode.com/files/appengine-
java-s...](http://googleappengine.googlecode.com/files/appengine-java-
sdk-1.7.1.zip) to download the Java SDK.

